# Phosphor bronze vs 80 /20??



## smokey29 (Nov 22, 2008)

Which in your opinion would be the better sounding string for country/bluegrass style of music on a Tak./Martin/ Gibson dread???? I need to decide on whether to use the phosphor bronze or the 80/20's.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I find the 80/20s to be a little brighter sounding than the Phosphor bronze, but not by much. If you feel like your guitar is a little dark you should try the 80/20s.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Great question. I've been struggling to find strings that liven up my J45 Koa. I've tried Elixirs (nano 80/20) and more recently Martin Phosphor Bronze. The Martins seem to suit this guitar better than the Elixirs but the hunt is still on.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

It really depends on the guitar-my D28 likes 80/20 while my D 18 likes phosphor bronze


----------

